# Beyond the Zone Bleaching Kit



## la_chinita (Sep 28, 2007)

I was wondering, has anyone ever tried the Beyond the Zone bleaching kit? It says on the package that it's good for on and off the scalp bleaching. Does this mean that because it's more gentle, it'll have less of a bleaching effect on dark black hair? My hair's naturally black, but I've seen girls who have bleached only the bangs of their hair and they're super blonde..almost white. A couple months ago I tried a bleaching kit from Sallys called Blond Brilliance and it only took me to banana-peel yellow. Now it's time to re-touch and I was wondering if Beyond the Zone would be a good choice.

Once I actually liked how mine came out. I just used Blond Brilliance bleaching kit, then dyed over it with an Ash blond haircolor. Honestly though, the color washes of so fast.

I've also read an old post about "White Out" from Hot Topic. Has anyone else ever tried this on black hair?


----------



## Nox (Sep 28, 2007)

I have not heard to many reviews for that. But I went to Folica.com, and they have reviews for the Jerome Russell bleaching kit. Apparently it works great on very dark hair, though I don't know about black hair, I think it's very difficult to cut black.

A long while ago, I helped a friend bleach her black Asian hair to a nearly platinum-white color. We did it, but her hair was not in the same condition of course. Over time, it dried out and got crispy because she did not change her hair care habits to include more moisture, and she ended up shaving it off.

Maybe, make liberal use of Google to see other testimonials out there for this kind of process.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 28, 2007)

Ohh...crispy hair!!! Wow...I'll check google for some more reviews. I might just have to re-dye more than once in order to get that white color...or I'll just do the ol' dye-it-over-with-blond-haircolor routine.

Thanks for the input, Nox! I'll search google for the Jerome Russell bleaching kit...


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used both Beyond the Zone bleaching kit and White out from Hot Topic and I wasn't that impressed with either actually. I always mix my own bleach by going to Sally's and buying Loreal's Quick Blue powder bleach and a 30 volume developer. It turns out so much better doing that in my opinion. And if you want white blond you can't keep on bleaching, you have to tone it that color with a violet based toner


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks so much jlowe!!! I'll try Loreal Quick Blue with the 30 volume developer. You just saved me money because I probably would have had to buy two of Beyond the Zone plus haircolor, plus whatever else I need to correct that banana-peel blond I always get. LOL.





I'm assuming Sally's has that violet based toner as well? Is it Loreal?

TIA!!


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 4, 2007)

You're welcome!!!

Yea Sallys will have the toner, I've always used Wella's White Lady toner


----------

